# Show me your roans!



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is Skye, my red roan paint.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

My bay roan quarter horse gelding Jasper.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Subbing, I dont have any roans but they are one of my favorite.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

horseluver250 said:


> This is Skye, my red roan paint.


Did you punch her in the eye?...:rofl:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Alas, I have no roans either, but I enjoy looking at them...so I'm subbing.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Faceman said:


> Did you punch her in the eye?...:rofl:


Lol I most certainly did not! It sure looks like she has a black eye though especially with her eye closed in both pictures!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! :d


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I adore roans very much. The first horse I rode was a chestnut roan, named Cajun . I will be subbing.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My AQHA red roan Rosie


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is my boy Dallas. He's still working on his roan. He'll be 3 months this week.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

No blue roams?! Here is my sisters blue roan Jeb, he is a Heinz 57. He is her replacement horse for Wanna Bet who can no longer be ridden on trails or very fast.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Not mine, but I took the picture and TOTALLY have permission to post:



















One of the herd sires at the ranch I bought my geldings. Danny's Blue Double


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

A 2012 colt by the above stallion:

As a weanling.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

And hiim as a very sweaty yearling:


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I called my sister before posting the picture. I also asked if I could post this. Meet Boon my brother's red roan mustang/QH cross who is lame more then he is sound. When he is sound my brother says that he is a great horse to ride.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow they are all gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Turbo*

My coming 3 year old quarter horse


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Timwhit91 i just have to comment that your horse is STUNNING .


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, I am quite fond of him  I will like him even better when he is gelded!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My guy, 8 year old AQHA gelding Reanas Bailey Bob. Awesome, sweetheart of a guy. Love him to bits.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

*From today*

These are from today. He has curly hair on his neck and withers. And he is getting cool new spots and darker countershading


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Sky, bay roan sabino. I've been told she's probably not a true roan due to being a sabino, but she sure looks roany to me.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I love my roany poney!! :clap:

New pictures of Fayde...AT HOME!! We finally got her HOME!!


----------



## Hannahhh (Jul 18, 2013)

Not really a roan, but my rabicano mare, Talledega..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is Butch she is a 22 year old blue roan Percheron/QH cross.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

This photo was taken of dallas last night. His roan has finally come out


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

My handsome bay roan gelding, Jägermeister


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

My quarter horse Dexter 










His roan doesn't come out as much as some others horses  but its there and adorable!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely roans! I think they look purple


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's my girl  a palomino roan


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

What no Strawberry roans! Well I'm just going to have to fix that! 
This is my pal Lucky! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This guy isn't mine (dang, what a dream LOL), but someday I plan to own one of his babies......I hope


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Smrobs that's gotta be a Pepto horse. Right? That's what I was really looking for, but I kinda felt sorry for, and fell in love with, my Hancock bred boy... But when the right one comes along I have the money settin aside for it! 

My roan has a lot of issues, all poor training related, but my trainer loves him and of course so do I. One day he will make a fine horse.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

smrobs said:


> This guy isn't mine (dang, what a dream LOL), but someday I plan to own one of his babies......I hope


I know this horse my friend owns a red roan own filly of his. Isn't he amazing!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LNP, that's Metallic Cat. High Brow Cat is his sire and Peptoboonsmal is his maternal grandsire. Now, if I can only find a mare with great conformation and Mr San Peppy and Doc Bar in her papers....and the stud fee....I'd have it made in the shade LOL.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Her you go smrobs! I thought I had a pic of her somewhere though its not a great one. She is nice and frosty roan just like her sire.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, if she goes missing, don't send anyone looking in Higgins...cause she's not here


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Well, if she goes missing, don't send anyone looking in Higgins...cause she's not here


Lol I'll remember that ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Is that her momma there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

My brother-in-law's bay roan gelding, Bud:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

My bay roan boy Canelo, something older than 15 and younger than 20, currently walking from Chile to Venezuela...


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

My roan boy Kane


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Blue and I at the ABRA Finals! He was such a good boy for his first big show! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Quincy's Red Ripple.










Bought him and his mom at an auction sale years ago and gave him to a neighbour who admired him. He's all grown up and with another owner now as she sold him as a yearling in 2008. He looked like this:


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

heres another one of my boy to bump the thread. Mr Dallas Pine


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Is that her momma there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

This is my 9 year old Appy mare, Zip N Pretty, aka Fancy. I'm working on training her into a barrel/gymkhana horse, she also is an amazing trail horse, can do some western pleasure, and has some reining training. Also the sweetest, friendliest, and smartest appy mare I've ever met in my life


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

My ever changing Roan Shamus .. Still not really sure what he would be classified as...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cappaloosa said:


> My ever changing Roan Shamus .. Still not really sure what he would be classified as...


He is brown roan. He has the brown based agouti (At) instead of the regular bay agouti. Might be smokey brown.... Do you know the parents colors????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This one isn't technically mine but I'm going to try and buy her. I currently train and ride her for my boss who raises reined cowhorses. She's a two year old filly and she didn't have a name...So I'm calling her Minzy :lol:




























I haven't loved riding a horse this much since Selena.  So keep your fingers crossed that he'll sell her to me! He likes to wait until they're three but I'm hoping for an exception. ^^


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 10, 2013)

beautiful Roans!


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He is brown roan. He has the brown based agouti (At) instead of the regular bay agouti. Might be smokey brown.... Do you know the parents colors????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


His sire is a red roan, dam I'm not sure.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cappaloosa said:


> His sire is a red roan, dam I'm not sure.


Oh I see I was curious if there was a chance of cream being inherited but if dad is red roan then mom would have to have the cream if its there. But for sure brown roan very pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's my girl. She looks so pretty when her white is really out in the spring. She lost a bit of it here with her early summer coat. In Winter, you can't tell she has white at all.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful mare, Chessie!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love Cascade! She looks like such a little powerhouse. You can certainly see the draft influence in her .


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't believe she's almost here! I'm going to be able to see her every single day! Finally!!!!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

QuarterAppy said:


> This is my 9 year old Appy mare, Zip N Pretty, aka Fancy. I'm working on training her into a barrel/gymkhana horse, she also is an amazing trail horse, can do some western pleasure, and has some reining training. Also the sweetest, friendliest, and smartest appy mare I've ever met in my life


She reminds me of the red roan Appy I had back in 06


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Oh I see I was curious if there was a chance of cream being inherited but if dad is red roan then mom would have to have the cream if its there. But for sure brown roan very pretty!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I think hes pretty cute . I have been trying to find info on his Dam but I have only been able to find her bloodlines, no pictures


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are willing to post her registered name, there might be someone who recognizes the lines or can do a more thorough search to find out what color his dam was registered as.

Just based on his look, I'm leaning a bit more toward him being a brownskin roan, which is a brown with cream. The main thing that makes me think that is the obvious yellow undertones to his coat.

Either way, he's stunning!


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> She reminds me of the red roan Appy I had back in 06


for all I know, she could be that appy! I kind of rescued her (she was in perfect health, but the owner was going to put her down for no reason) so I don't really know her history after '05 (the last person that had her papered). Either way, you must have had quite the beautiful appy!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

QuarterAppy said:


> for all I know, she could be that appy! I kind of rescued her (she was in perfect health, but the owner was going to put her down for no reason) so I don't really know her history after '05 (the last person that had her papered). Either way, you must have had quite the beautiful appy!


Awww that's sweet!!! What state/province is/was she in? I've actually been looking for info on my appy for years now and havent come up with anything


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

QuarterAppy said:


> for all I know, she could be that appy! I kind of rescued her (she was in perfect health, but the owner was going to put her down for no reason) so I don't really know her history after '05 (the last person that had her papered). Either way, you must have had quite the beautiful appy!


Wait I just realized that it can't be her. Mine was a few spot, and had a mostly pink muzzle. And she passed away in 06 :/


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

My first horse, Dandy. Blue Roan TWH (Circa 1983)










3 years later, my 8th b-day party


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*grabby hands* I've always loved roans...especially red roans. Closest I've gotten to one though is the funky sabino that I ride, who looks like someone threw a box of powdered sugar at her legs and one shoulder xD


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

this is Pickles, in case anyone doesn't recognize her:lol: first is her in june, then in august. you can see how she loses a lot of her roaning in the summer. She's a varnish roan appy.




and blue belle, a filly I was given as a weanling, started and sold at 3. I still miss her, and wish I'd kept her.


and my BO's trusty gelding, Buck. we think he's appy x Belgian, but who knows really.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Loving all of these pictures...I adore roans.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

A few recent Jasper photos.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Awww, I love Jasper's face xD Keep the roans come'n!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

All so gorgeous!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's my new lease horse, Selah! She's a bay roan appy. (Not me riding)








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

smrobs said:


> If you are willing to post her registered name, there might be someone who recognizes the lines or can do a more thorough search to find out what color his dam was registered as.
> 
> Just based on his look, I'm leaning a bit more toward him being a brownskin roan, which is a brown with cream. The main thing that makes me think that is the obvious yellow undertones to his coat.
> 
> Either way, he's stunning!


His Dam is Entwistle Lucy. AQHA. Found her in the all breed registry but no pictures  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## tshefley (Mar 29, 2012)

Heaven Sent a Jet - aka 'Sky'. She passed away last year as a yearling cause of colic. Didnt catch her intime. 










Jets Scenic Flight - aka 'Jet'. This is Sky's full brother


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Sorry for your loss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Aww she's gorgeous! I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't currently have one, but looking to get one some day!


----------

